# Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS II travel bag for Alaska



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2013)

My plan is a trip to Alaska (bears and scenery), first time since I visited nearly 40 years ago. Any tips on a decent travel bag for a Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS II that will be allowed in an aircraft cabin. Also any advice on the best local travel agents for a trip of this type, best choice of lenses to take, best hotels in Anchorage and any other advice or suggestions that will make the trip easy and enjoyable. I am not looking at a budget trip nor a super expensive one, but I can afford to pay for decent comfort.

Dave T-W


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd look at the Lowepro Flipside 500 AW. I really like the Flipside series for comfort with a load and for versatility, security of the opening against your back. I have the 300 and 400 AW versions, and will likely pick up the 500 AW at some point, now that I have a 600/4 II (the 500 AW holds a 500/4 with body attached, or a 600/4 without the body attached).


----------



## garyknrd (Jan 8, 2013)

I travel between Asia and America once a year. The 500 ll is very light and easy to handle. I bought a $50 American Tourister bag at Walmart with wheels. The size for legal carry on. Lined it with foam and put the 500 ll and 300 ll in it with clothes wraped around them. Never one problem on my flights. And no one even notices the bag. Just what I wanted. Before I bought the new lenses i used the same bag for the 500mm IS and 300mm IS lenses. So four years now same bag. I may update this year to a new Walmart bag.. LOL
Actually I was amazed at the quality of the cheap travel bags.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2013)

garyknrd said:


> I bought a $50 American Tourister bag at Walmart with wheels. The size for legal carry on. Lined it with foam and put the 500 ll and 300 ll in it with clothes wraped around them. Never one problem on my flights....Actually I was amazed at the quality of the cheap travel bags.



I'd probably be ok with that on intercontinental flights (big planes, lots of overhead space), and on domestic airlines where I get early boarding because of preferred status. But on many US flights, those who board late are often forced to gate-check their bags when the overheads fill up. That's why I generally fly with my gear in a Storm im2500 hard case (I pack the gear in a Lowepro Flipside 300 or 400 AW inside the hard case).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> My plan is a trip to Alaska (bears and scenery), first time since I visited nearly 40 years ago. Any tips on a decent travel bag for a Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS II that will be allowed in an aircraft cabin. Also any advice on the best local travel agents for a trip of this type, best choice of lenses to take, best hotels in Anchorage and any other advice or suggestions that will make the trip easy and enjoyable. I am not looking at a budget trip nor a super expensive one, but I can afford to pay for decent comfort.
> 
> Dave T-W



The Gura Gear Kiboko 22L fits the 500 and weighs 3lbs or so. If you go to the Gura Kiboko 30L or Gura Bataflae 32L they'll fit the 500 with a body attached. All of which are the lightest bags in their segment. 

I had 48lbs of camera gear (including the 800) in the Kiboko 30L, it fit on every plane.... including a regional.

If you plan to travel a lot with your gear, the Gura Gear stuff is far and away the best made products on the market. However, if it's a one off, something cheaper would probably be fine.


----------



## Lnguyen1203 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have the Lowepro Flipside 500 and have taken it on many planes including the regional jets. It will fit under the seat of the regional jet. The overhead compartment of these jets is very tight. If your destination is Anchorage, no problem. But if you need to take something like a flat plane to Katmai, you have to hand over your bag, but the Lowepro is well padded and I have no issue. I also put the gear into my regular roll on bag, wrapped with clothes on a recent trip when I didn't want people to know I was carrying camera gear. The roller bag is nice and easy to wheel around the airport.


----------



## lrf (Jan 8, 2013)

I use the Lowepro Vertex 300 AW for my version I 500mm with other lenses and a laptop. I have been very happy with it. 

It seems like airlines are utilizing small regional jets more and more. Recently I was on a flight with the bag that had one seat on one side of the isle and two seats on the other - very limited overheads. The bag would not have fit on the single side as the curve of the plane provided little room. On the side with two seats I was able to fit the bag under the seat in front, but it also took up some of the space of the person next to me. Luckily the person I sat next to was accommodating. If you are traveling with someone who has photography equipment sit in different rows on these flights.

Other things that help get your gear on - board as early as possible and think creatively. One time the flight attendants allowed our camera gear to fly strapped into available first class seats.


----------



## lrf (Jan 8, 2013)

I just took a look at the Lowepro Flipside 500 AW. That does look really nice for hiking.


----------



## DavidGMiles (Jan 8, 2013)

I just got a Glass Limo from ThinkTank - was very happy for years with my GlassTaxi - the Limo can take a bodyless 600 f/4 or 500 f/4 with an attached body


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 8, 2013)

The OP might need to clarify if they're looking to travel with the 500 more often or if this is a one time deal. You may want to rent instead of purchase. Other bits to take, both 1.4xIII and 2xIII tele's, a long zoom (100-400 or 70-200 with 1.4x mounted) that'll be out and available at any time. I take it you're going with 2-3 bodies, 

http://alaskaair.com is your best travel resource, and make sure to book an extra day or two in Seattle headed either direction - but I'm biased.


----------



## Gaf (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been using the Glass Limo for about a week now with my 500mm II. It fits the 500mm II attached to a pro body perfectly but doesn't leave room for much else. I like using it when all I want to carry is my 500mm with camera attached, as it's a very light, slim, and unassuming satchel. For serious travel, the padding on the Glass Limo may not be quite as thick on the sides and front (bottom & back are very solid/padded) as say the Bataflae or Lowepro options . I usually stick to the Pelican 1510 for travel just in case I'm forced to check my bag.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2013)

I ended up getting the Glass Limo from Think Tank, along with all the extra pouches. I've already been to Seoul and Busan with it, great bag, very comfortable, I would thoroughly recommend it. Looking forward to the longer trip next year and maybe Japan before then.

Many thanks for all the help and suggestions.

Dave T-W


----------



## tron (Jul 1, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > My plan is a trip to Alaska (bears and scenery), first time since I visited nearly 40 years ago. Any tips on a decent travel bag for a Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS II that will be allowed in an aircraft cabin. Also any advice on the best local travel agents for a trip of this type, best choice of lenses to take, best hotels in Anchorage and any other advice or suggestions that will make the trip easy and enjoyable. I am not looking at a budget trip nor a super expensive one, but I can afford to pay for decent comfort.
> ...


The Gura Gear Kiboko 22L wastes space for a laptop which may or may not be desirable. The same external size Bataflae 26L has more depth so it may get more gear and holds a 500mm f/4 albeit without camera attached. The 32L holds the 500 with camera but it has more length which would frighten me as a carry on. (maybe some airlines will reject it?)


----------



## tron (Jul 1, 2013)

Lowepro Flipside 500AW may be too deep to meet airline carry-on requirements (or at least some of them)

Flipside 500AW

Exterior: 11.8 x 12.8x 20.1" (30.0 x 32.5 x 51.0 cm) 
Camera Compartment: 11.0 x 7.3 x 18.9" (28.0 x 18.5 x 48 cm)

Bataflae 26L
External Dimensions: 14 x 18 x 9 in (36 x 46 x 23 cm)
Internal Dimensions: 13 x 17 x 7 in (33 x 43 x 18 cm)

Even the 32L Bataflae may be OK since its depth remains at 23cm...


----------



## tron (Jul 1, 2013)

DavidGMiles said:


> I just got a Glass Limo from ThinkTank - was very happy for years with my GlassTaxi - the Limo can take a bodyless 600 f/4 or 500 f/4 with an attached body


This is a very interesting choice but it's better for situations where you have to carry your camera/500mm lens with almost nothing else.

However, I am seriously thinking of it as an addition to my bags in cases I will want to use my bataflae 26L for everything BUT the 500mm and I want to store the 500mm in a small bag in the trunk or hotel room. We'll see...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2013)

tron said:


> This is a very interesting choice but it's better for situations where you have to carry your camera/500mm lens with almost nothing else.



I use the Lowepro Lens Trekker 600 AW II for that situation, which is basically most of the time I'm using the 600 II. However, with Lowepro's Sliplock system, I will often attach a lens case or two to the outside of the Lens Trekker, for a standard zoom, etc. I also sometimes just drop the 40/2.8 into the outer pocket. With the L-bracket on my camera, I can use the side-mount gimbal with a regular lens when I want a wider AoV.


----------



## photo212 (Jul 1, 2013)

I've traveled to Alaska (eagles) with my 500mm f/4L several times, and ill return this fall as well. I use a Pelican 1510 case: http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail.php?Case=1510

I do not use the dividers, just the top foam and the padding on the sides and bottom. I cut a slot in the foam top to avoid pressure on the lens cap. I found the dividers unnecessary as I filled the case with other equipment: lenses and bodies. 

Read the airline websites on their size and weight limits for carry-ons. This case works for domestic flights, but some international flights have tighter restrictions. With what I carry, I'm right at 40 pounds.

This makes rolling through airports a breeze, but not so much fun carrying it down a trail. If that is where you are heading, consider the The Gura Gear Kiboko or whatever they have these days.


----------

